# Have you taken Katherine Fauvre’s new and updated Enneagram Tritype Test?



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Marls said:


> Did you get any special Notes in any of your tabs? She has programmed the patterns that 6's and some 9's use when testing any particular test. The Tritype test is free until May, 31st 2020 only.
> 
> The test takes between 15-30 minutes to complete and has bonus information about you and your patterns.
> To take the test go to Free Enneagram Tritype® Test | Originator of Tritype


You lied! That took me almost 2 hours! I've always been a slow test taker. I always got good grades on my tests in school if teachers let me sit in later and finish the test. If they didn't let me I'd always take it as a personal "f*** you" from the teacher.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Surprise surprise. I scored 694. But my instincts showed up as sx/sp instead of sx/so. Hmm...…..


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Nope. This isn't me.
> View attachment 865430


Why did your primary type say 7, but your tritype said 5-4-9?


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

Ock said:


> Why did your primary type say 7, but your tritype said 5-4-9?


Most tests have a difficulty testing type 6 and 9, this test goes wild about suggesting you are those types. People who have those stars (the) it says that they are likely type 6 or 9.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ock said:


> Why did your primary type say 7, but your tritype said 5-4-9?


Not a clue. Perhaps I found a bug? Besides, I'm a 548.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I always get 641 of some sort in this test. Fair enough.

The instinctual type stuff was shit, though.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Suntide said:


> The instinctual variant section was kind of trash. I either related to everything equally or nothing equally.
> 
> Anyway, my results... type 6, tritytpe 692 sp/sx/so
> 
> It got my tritype right but not the order nor the variants. I think this is the only time I've ever been accused of being an sp/sx in my life lmao.


I was hoping to see you took this test and I completely agree with you. The variants were way off for me as well. I actually related to their definitions of sp and so about equally, but their descriptions of sx made me cringe.

Got 6 as well #twinning


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

*Enneagram Tritype® Personality Profile*

*Primary Enneagram Type*
*3**Common Names For Type 3*
*Successful Person, Achiever, Performer, Producer, Motivator, Effective Person**Enneagram Tritype® Stacking*
*3-7-9**Tritype® Archetype*
*The Ambassador - 379, 397, 739, 793, 937, 973**Instinctual Type Stacking*
*Social**Instinctual Stack*
*Social / Intimate / Self-Preserving*

Interesting that it decided on 7 for me rather than 5 since I ended up ranking the "5 card" higher in a lot of cases.
However, there was a "7 card" which was undeniably me and it overpowered everything else


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Buttahfly said:


> Most tests have a difficulty testing type 6 and 9, this test goes wild about suggesting you are those types. People who have those stars (the) it says that they are likely type 6 or 9.


6s and 9s are most likely to struggle with a sense of who they really are - but honestly from looking at the results, it goes a little overboard in this regard.
3s also struggle with this too if they are looking to identify as a certain type.
People aren't cookie-cutters of Enneagram types and won't test exactly like a 5 or 4 even if that's their type.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

BroNerd said:


> 6s and 9s are most likely to struggle with a sense of who they really are - but honestly from looking at the results, it goes a little overboard in this regard.
> 3s also struggle with this too if they are looking to identify as a certain type.
> People aren't cookie-cutters of Enneagram types and won't test exactly like a 5 or 4 even if that's their type.


I think 3's can struggle just as much as 6's and 9's in regards to that. I was actually surprised you didn't at least include 3's in that sentence. 3's are a type that frequently _play a role_ to achieve success or appeal to a lot more people, and sabotage their own authenticity and personal identity in the process. In fact being a 6w5 myself I can say I've very often been my least authentic and kinda automatically played a role the most when I've disintegrated to 3. See, when I'm just in my core 6 I might not always know how I think or feel about things, and I might doubt myself, but I can at least admit those things. Whereas if I go to 3 I just kinda _pretend_ I know what I think and feel.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Ock said:


> I think 3's can struggle just as much as 6's and 9's in regards to that. I was actually surprised you didn't at least include 3's in that sentence. 3's are a type that frequently _play a role_ to achieve success or appeal to a lot more people, and sabotage their own authenticity and personal identity in the process. In fact being a 6w5 myself I can say I've very often been my least authentic and kinda automatically played a role the most when I've disintegrated to 3. See, when I'm just in my core 6 I might not always know how I think or feel about things, and I might doubt myself, but I can at least admit those things. Whereas if I go to 3 I just kinda _pretend_ I know what I think and feel.


Did you read the sentence after? He literally said 3s deal with that too, mainly "if they are looking to identify as a certain type."

I sorta agree with the distinction in that 6s and 9s _struggle_ with it more. 3s may not always be too bothered with the sense of "not being who they really are" if they're in the midst of playing a role to achieve success.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

letdown said:


> Did you read the sentence after? He literally said 3s deal with that too, mainly "if they are looking to identify as a certain type."
> 
> I sorta agree with the distinction in that 6s and 9s _struggle_ with it more. 3s may not always be too bothered with the sense of "not being who they really are" if they're in the midst of playing a role to achieve success.


But he said _mainly_ "if they are looking to identify as a certain type". That's different than just including them in the original sentence with 6's and 9's. But I do get what you're saying about how its not really a _struggle_ they have exactly when they're too entrenched in playing a role to completely care.


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

BroNerd said:


> 6s and 9s are most likely to struggle with a sense of who they really are - but honestly from looking at the results, it goes a little overboard in this regard.
> 3s also struggle with this too if they are looking to identify as a certain type.
> People aren't cookie-cutters of Enneagram types and won't test exactly like a 5 or 4 even if that's their type.


Yea, it feels like nearly everyone gets told they are a 6 or a 9. It's a bit odd. Sure, they are common types, but I don't know. It probably picks up on any inconsistency when choosing the cards, but we are all still people and human and not just a type.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Ock said:


> But he said _mainly_ "if they are looking to identify as a certain type". That's different than just including them in the original sentence with 6's and 9's. But I do get what you're saying about how its not really a _struggle_ they have exactly when they're too entrenched in playing a role to completely care.


Yes, 3s have identity issues too but they are less likely to be hesitant about the role they have taken on for themselves.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Buttahfly said:


> Yea, it feels like nearly everyone gets told they are a 6 or a 9. It's a bit odd. Sure, they are common types, but I don't know. It probably picks up on any inconsistency when choosing the cards, but we are all still people and human and not just a type.


Agreed on that. I guess that Katherine is trying to figure out why 6s and 9s aren't showing up as high of a rate on tests even if more prevalent in society. I'm also wondering if "rarer Enneagram types" are also more likely to be interested in Enneagram theory - same concept as how there are more Intuitives in the personality type community than Sensors even though Sensors are more common worldwide.


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

BroNerd said:


> Agreed on that. I guess that Katherine is trying to figure out why 6s and 9s aren't showing up as high of a rate on tests even if more prevalent in society. I'm also wondering if "rarer Enneagram types" are also more likely to be interested in Enneagram theory - same concept as how there are more Intuitives in the personality type community than Sensors even though Sensors are more common worldwide.


Yea, probably. I hope she figures it out, would be awesome! I'm positive it's well possible in a real interview or when answering a questionnaire, but I'm a bit skeptical about a test ever accurately typing type 4, 6, 3 and 9. 
1, 2,, 7 and 8 are easier I think. 5 is somewhere inbetween. If the focus is on knowledge it gets a bit weird, because 5s don't have to be smart.

But oh well, it's great that people put in effort trying to better the system.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Buttahfly said:


> Yea, probably. I hope she figures it out, would be awesome! I'm positive it's well possible in a real interview or when answering a questionnaire, but I'm a bit skeptical about a test ever accurately typing type 4, 6, 3 and 9.
> 1, 2,, 7 and 8 are easier I think. 5 is somewhere inbetween. If the focus is on knowledge it gets a bit weird, because 5s don't have to be smart.
> 
> But oh well, it's great that people put in effort trying to better the system.


Very true. I think those types which are hard to test (4, 6, 3, and 9) are a lot harder to describe to an Enneagram n00b in general - especially 6 with the phobia/counterphobia stuff.


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

BroNerd said:


> Very true. I think those types which are hard to test (4, 6, 3, and 9) are a lot harder to describe to an Enneagram n00b in general - especially 6 with the phobia/counterphobia stuff.


True. If you describe them accurately they don't relate and if you describe them superficially they don't relate, but other types do.


----------



## kurogane21 (Aug 24, 2019)

When I tested at her new test , maybe 3 weeks ago 
I got 496 SP/SX , my tritype suits it but the instinctual variant doesn't 

Coz , i'm more SX/SP


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

Got what I usually test as


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

Strelnikov said:


> Well, I got this anomaly... So what gives?
> 
> View attachment 865457
> 
> ...



Yeah that is odd, to have an 8 as Primary Enneagram but the 8 not present in the Tritype? It seems that those who have this have asterisks behind the numbers. YOU'RE JUST TOO WELL-ROUNDED & COMPLEX TO BE PUT IN A BOX I GUESS, OK STRELNIKOV 🤗 Both descriptions fit you well.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Kelly Kapowski said:


> Yeah that is odd, to have an 8 as Primary Enneagram but the 8 not present in the Tritype? It seems that those who have this have asterisks behind the numbers. YOU'RE JUST TOO WELL-ROUNDED & COMPLEX TO BE PUT IN A BOX I GUESS, OK STRELNIKOV 🤗 Both descriptions fit you well.


I guess I'm too fat to fit in a single box


----------



## Kelly Kapowski (Apr 26, 2018)

Strelnikov said:


> I guess I'm too fat to fit in a single box


That's just because of your brain SHRINK IT DOWN & SHARE WITH THE REST OF US, BITCH 😉


----------



## katherine8 (Aug 15, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Nope. This isn't me.
> View attachment 865430


The special note shows up when the test taker has chosen different lead types at different times. So it recognizes inconsistencies. For example, a 7 can't be a 549. So it is alerting you. Go to show answers and you will see where this happened. Also there were some glitches that are not now corrected.


----------



## katherine8 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ock said:


> Surprise surprise. I scored 694. But my instincts showed up as sx/sp instead of sx/so. Hmm...…..


 There was a glitch in the instincts that is fixed. I have kept it free for another few weeks.


----------



## katherine8 (Aug 15, 2012)

Kelly Kapowski said:


> Yeah that is odd, to have an 8 as Primary Enneagram but the 8 not present in the Tritype? It seems that those who have this have asterisks behind the numbers. YOU'RE JUST TOO WELL-ROUNDED & COMPLEX TO BE PUT IN A BOX I GUESS, OK STRELNIKOV 🤗 Both descriptions fit you well.


Go into your test and click on the type or tritype or instinctual type and it will show you the special note if you had a pattern of inconsistencies which is the hallmark of type 6 and some 9s. I will be talking about how to work with all of the special features of this test June 17th from 1:30 to 4:30 during a 3 hour Q&A devoted to learning more about your test results. Retake the test just prior as there have been many subtle changes. It is still free.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

katherine8 said:


> The special note shows up when the test taker has chosen different lead types at different times. So it recognizes inconsistencies. For example, a 7 can't be a 549. So it is alerting you. Go to show answers and you will see where this happened. Also there were some glitches that are not now corrected.


I imagine a 584 5w6 So/Sx ENTP might look like a lot of different things. The inherent flaw in any online test is we tend to either know what responses will get what outcomes, or our moods affect our responses. Either can skew the results. None-the-less, your efforts are appreciated.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

baitedcrow said:


> The instinctual variant test was my least favorite part, even though it did return the correct answer. The Gestalt images for Social were...corny.


They're all corny imo, though Social is aggressively so. But self-pres cards aren't much better. They are supposed to be funny I suppose...








...But a gas mask _and_ a suit? Is he the lovechild of Pyro and Spy? 

I have tried the test a few times out of curiosity, but I have the issue of not liking or resonating with any of the options. I guess that's supposed to make me a 6 or 9. =P


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

As with all of these card based tests the words are either practical/task oriented or they seem to require more interpersonal experience/focus than I have. I also think the words have a decidedly positive emphasis and as I rarely look at this stuff when life is going well that doesn't help, and memory tends to be coloured by the present.

I got Intimate/Self Pres/Social (sounds good) 5 or 593 but with the 6/9 warning.


----------



## Zye (Oct 10, 2019)

*Enneagram Type*
9*Common Names for Type 9*
Peaceful Person, Mediator, Peacemaker, Harmonizer, Connector, Pleasant Person*Enneagram Tritype*
9-6-3*Tritype Archetype*
The Mediator - 369, 396, 639, 693, 936, 963*Instinctual Stacking*
Social / Self-Preserving / Intimate *Common Names for Social 9*
Group Anchor, Activity Coordinator, Soap Box Activist, Sports Coach


----------



## Reginer (Jun 18, 2020)

It isn't quite accurate for me. When I took that test I remember getting 684 and 584 depending on my mood.


----------



## red_evening_apple (Jun 15, 2020)

I got 497 so/sx. It got my tritype right, but my core type is 9 and not 4, and my instinctual variants are reversed, but other than that, this test did a pretty good job, and it was also interesting to take because I had never taken a similar test


----------



## Snakebite (Aug 31, 2019)

I got email last week indicating the test had been revised, which I was expecting. When I spoke with Katherine, about a month or so ago, she encouraged me to keep an eye-out for the update and retake it.

I did it today. For context, the first time around I got a 648.sp/sx 

This time I got 641.Sp/sx

*Enneagram Type*
*6**Common Names for Type 6*
*Loyal Person, Devil’s Advocate, Troubleshooter, Guardian, Trooper, Dedicated Person**Enneagram Tritype*
*6-4-1**Tritype Archetype*
*The Philosopher - 146, 164, 416, 461, 614, 641**Instinctual Stacking*
*Self-Preserving / Intimate / Social **Common Names for Self-Preserving 6*
*Investigative Reporter, Supporter, Emergency Services*

Again, I found the test incredible. I need to do a dive of sorts between 641 and 648.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

*Enneagram Type*
*5**Common Names for Type 5*
*Investigative Person, Observer, Conceptual, Thinker, Sage, Wise Person**Enneagram Tritype*
*5-4-1***Tritype Archetype*
*The Researcher - 145, 154, 415, 451, 514, 541**Instinctual Stacking*
*Intimate / Social / Self-Preserving **Common Names for Intimate 5*
*Secret Agent, Spy, Iconoclast, Confidant, Sleuth, Investigator*


----------



## Fynn (Mar 11, 2020)

*Enneagram Type*
*2*
*Enneagram Tritype*
*2-6-9**
*Instinctual Stacking*
*Intimate / Social / Self-Preserving *

I am very confident in my self-preserving instinct. As a 2 my focus will always be on how close I am to other people and how I'm perceived by others. Doesn't mean that I'm not focused on protecting myself (in my own two-ish way) and feeling physically well and safe. In this way the test didn't work for me.


----------

